# [ECLIPSE] wie heissen die fenster...



## lumo (18. Feb 2010)

...die aufgehen, wenn man im editor strg+leertaste drückt?
das sind ja dekorationslose fenster, die in der größe geändert werden...
da ich nicht weiss wie die genannt werden, kann ich mir keine infos dazu suchen 

ich will :rtfm:

danke schon mal!


----------



## Gast2 (18. Feb 2010)

lumo hat gesagt.:


> ...die aufgehen, wenn man im editor strg+leertaste drückt?
> das sind ja dekorationslose fenster, die in der größe geändert werden...
> da ich nicht weiss wie die genannt werden, kann ich mir keine infos dazu suchen
> 
> ...



Mit Plugin Spy kannst du alles anschauen...
PDE Incubator Spy
Aber ich glaub dass ist keine fertige Komponente musst die Sourcen suchen und selber bauen...
Kannst ja mal posten wenn du es hast ...


----------



## lumo (18. Feb 2010)

ja wenns gerade so leicht wäre...
wenn ich alt shift f1 drück, dann passiert nix (zumindest nicht, wenn ich das nette fenster offen habe...)


----------



## Koringar (18. Feb 2010)

Hi,

dieses Element was sich da öffnet heist 'ITextHover'. Ich bin aber selber verzweifelt das zu öffnen.


----------



## Gast2 (18. Feb 2010)

lumo hat gesagt.:


> ja wenns gerade so leicht wäre...
> wenn ich alt shift f1 drück, dann passiert nix (zumindest nicht, wenn ich das nette fenster offen habe...)



Wegen mach einfach auf den Editor Alt shift F1 bekommst die Klasse CompilationUnitEditor und die menucontribution musst dir die mal anschauen...


----------



## lumo (18. Feb 2010)

.oO(JTextHover klingt nach Swing)

wenn ich im editor das drücke seh ich nur das hier:


----------



## Gast2 (18. Feb 2010)

lumo hat gesagt.:


> .oO(JTextHover klingt nach Swing)
> 
> wenn ich im editor das drücke seh ich nur das hier:



Von welchem Editor reden wir????Den normalen Java Editor??? Da kommen bei mir andere Sachen siehe oben...


----------



## Gast2 (18. Feb 2010)

Koringar hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> dieses Element was sich da öffnet heist 'JTextHover'. Ich bin aber selber verzweifelt das zu öffnen.



Die Klasse find ich nicht mal in welchem package + bundle soll die liegen?


----------



## lumo (18. Feb 2010)

hier mal der screen was ich meine...

grün ist der editor 
und rot, das was ich suche...


----------



## Gast2 (18. Feb 2010)

lumo hat gesagt.:


> hier mal der screen was ich meine...
> 
> grün ist der editor
> und rot, das was ich suche...



Ich weiß was du meinst Klasse CompilationUnitEditor ist der Editor...


----------



## lumo (18. Feb 2010)

nope, das ist der java editor...
ich mein das kleine fenster das im vordergrund schwebt... ohne dekoration.
ich hatte schon mal den namen, aber ich find das nicht mehr (habe damals mit autocomplete sowas verwendet!!!)

ich stöber noch mal meinen code durch, ev find ichs ja doch noch irgendwo


----------



## Koringar (18. Feb 2010)

SirWayne hat gesagt.:


> Die Klasse find ich nicht mal in welchem package + bundle soll die liegen?



Dieser ITextHover hat manchmal mehrere Namen(JavaSourceHover, JavaTypeHover, JavaDocHover usw.), macht aber immer das selbe gebt bei Google einfach mal 'Java Text Hover' ein.

Der TextHover sollte aus dem Package 'org.eclipse.jdt.ui.text.java' kommen.


----------



## lumo (18. Feb 2010)

hmm nein, das ists nicht.
das ding ist ein eigenes fenster, das sogar in der größe geändert werden kann, sobald es den fokus verliert schließt es sich wieder... hat keinen direkten zusammenhang mit dem editor selbst (war nur ein beispiel wo es auftaucht)


----------



## Koringar (18. Feb 2010)

Doch das Ding ist ein TextHover, habe das schon mehrmals im Code von Eclipse gesehen blos eben im Zusammenhang mit Editoren (was mir nicht viel bringt).

Jedoch habe ich die Funktionalität in etwa auch hinbekommen mit einer Klasse die von 'org.eclipse.jface.window.ToolTip' erbt.

Die größe ist leider nicht verändernbar oder vielleicht doch, habe mich mit den ToolTip nicht so stark beschäftigt.


----------



## Gast2 (18. Feb 2010)

Du willst ein Kalender??? Schon mal die nebula Projekte angeschaut die haben doch schöne widgets???CDateTime usw.
Schon mal in den Preferences geschaut... Kannst dir ja den Command mal anschauen "Content Assist"!!!


----------



## lumo (22. Feb 2010)

nope, will keinen kalender 
brauche ein fenster, das aufgeht, wo ich meinen eigenen content reingeb. dazu will ich eben die bereits vorgefertigten fenster von eclipse nehmen (ich weiss, dass ich mir selbst auch welche zusammenbasteln kann...)


----------

